# PS4: Pro oder No? Was sagt ihr zum Upgrade-Modell?



## David Martin (9. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4: Pro oder No? Was sagt ihr zum Upgrade-Modell?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PS4: Pro oder No? Was sagt ihr zum Upgrade-Modell?


----------



## tavrosffm (9. September 2016)

ich hätte es fairer gefunden wenn sony die pro version als eine art upgrade modul für die ps4 angeboten hätte.quasi irgendwas zum dazustöpseln und dazulegen.am besten noch mit einem 4k laufwerk.
das hätte sich glaube ich eher gerechnet und käufer einer ps4 hätten alle die option gehabt nachzurüsten.
so werden sich kunden veralbert vorkommen.
vor allem die die sich die ps4 sagen wir mal vor ca. einem jahr zugelegt haben als noch nicht von einer pro variante zu hören war.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. September 2016)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> ich hätte es fairer gefunden wenn sony die pro version als eine art upgrade modul für die ps4 angeboten hätte.quasi irgendwas zum dazustöpseln und dazulegen.am besten noch mit einem 4k laufwerk.
> das hätte sich glaube ich eher gerechnet und käufer einer ps4 hätten alle die option gehabt nachzurüsten.
> so werden sich kunden veralbert vorkommen.
> vor allem die die sich die ps4 sagen wir mal vor ca. einem jahr zugelegt haben als noch nicht von einer pro variante zu hören war.



Und wie soll so was gehen? Die Originalkonsole hätte dann erheblich größer und mit entsprechendem Modulschacht gebaut werden müssen. Davon ab hast du bei unterstützender Zusatzhardware immer erheblichen Leistungsverlust, siehe SLI.


Für mich wäre es ideal, wenn die Konsolenhersteller mit ihrer Modellpolitik aufhören würden. Alle drei Jahre (ist ein fairer Zeitraum) ein neues, leistungsstärkeres Modell, voll kompatibel zu den Vorgängern. Nach drei Generationen fällt (ähnlich wie bei Smartphones) bei neuen Spielen dann die Unterstützung der jeweils ältesten Generation weg, sodass man immer mind. zwei Generationen am Markt hat. So können die Spieler dann, wenn ihnen die Leistung reicht, alle sechs Jahre eine neue Konsole kaufen und wer es eben immer aktuell will, der greift eben alle drei Jahre zu.


----------



## Littlemag (9. September 2016)

Sorry für mich ist und bleibt es ein Marketinggag... also "No"


----------



## Orzhov (9. September 2016)

Hat das Ding dann überhaupt noch irgendein optisches Laufwerk?


----------



## ShawnX (9. September 2016)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> ich hätte es fairer gefunden wenn sony die pro version als eine art upgrade modul für die ps4 angeboten hätte.quasi irgendwas zum dazustöpseln und dazulegen.


Kaufen, auf die Ps4 legen - fertig ist das Upgrade zum dazulegen 

Am Ende ist sowas einfach nicht möglich weil man ewig im Vorraus planen müsste und jetzt schon wissen sollte was man da in 4 Jahren als Modul noch bringen will, da der technische Fortschritt aber halt auch nicht immer rückwärtskompatibel ist, wäre das wohl gegenüber eines kompletten Tausches eh kaum eine sinnvolle Option.

Die Konsolen verlieren dadurch nur ein weiteres Argument gegen den PC.

Mal sehen ob sich das am Ende für sie finanziell  lohnt - da hab ich momentan ja meine Zweifel dran.


----------



## Svatlas (9. September 2016)

Der Satz sagt doch alles aus oder nicht?

"Auf den Wunschzetteln vieler Spieler steht etwa eine konstante, weiche Framerate unter 1080p-Auflösungen - auf aktuellen Konsolen war das bisher noch zu selten der Fall. Mit der PS4 Pro könnte sich das ändern."

Da wird jetzt schon von 4K Gaming und HDR geredet (lachen verkneifen). Die alte hat nicht mal 1080p ordentlich hinbekommen. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten".


----------



## Schalkmund (9. September 2016)

Nö, da warte ich lieber noch 2 Jahre länger auf die PS5


----------



## Odin333 (9. September 2016)

Mit UHD-Laufwerk und bei Verzicht auf die PS4 slim wäre es ein Selbstläufer geworden aber so lässt man Microsoft die nötige Atempause bis zur Scorpio.

Sony kann sich solche Fehlentscheidungen eigentlich nicht leisten.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. September 2016)

Wenn diese Upgradefunktion für das UHD Laufwerk noch kommt und die Lautstärke nicht wieder Richtung Staubsauger geht, definitv ein fairer Preis für das Gebotene.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat das Ding dann überhaupt noch irgendein optisches Laufwerk?



natürlich, für normale BRs und DVDs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (9. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wenn diese Upgradefunktion für das UHD Laufwerk noch kommt und die Lautstärke nicht wieder Richtung Staubsauger geht, definitv ein fairer Preis für das Gebotene.



Ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran. Ich denke kaum, dass sich jedes Laufwerk upgraden lässt.
Sony wird sicher das billigst mögliche verbaut haben - vermutlich das selbe wie bei der PS4. 

Sie hätten auf den Shitstorm sicher schon reagiert, wenn sie die Möglichkeit eines Upgrades hätten.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2016)

Das mit dem Update für 4K-Blurays hat Sony längst dementiert, soweit ich weiß, weil technisch unmöglich

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/08/playstation-boss-andrew-house-ps4-pro-our-approach-isnt-reactive-this-time-around



> Speaking to the Guardian after the company’s PlayStation Meeting event in New York, House said it would *not be possible* to add support for UHD discs in a later firmware update, but argued that such support was unnecessary.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2016)

lässt mich völlig kalt die ps4 pro.
hab meine ps4 allerdings auch erst seit ein paar wochen, eher monaten inzwischen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das mit dem Update für 4K-Blurays hat Sony längst dementiert, soweit ich weiß, weil technisch unmöglich
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/08/playstation-boss-andrew-house-ps4-pro-our-approach-isnt-reactive-this-time-around



Ist langsam etwas verwirrend, angeblich hält Sony ein Patent für eine sogenannte "Error Correction Technologie" und angeblich ist es wohl damit doch möglich:
E-mpire - UHD Blu-Ray on PS4 Pro: Still Possible?


----------



## Orzhov (9. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> natürlich, für normale BRs und DVDs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke man, fällt echt schwer das zu finden.


----------



## belakor602 (9. September 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Der Satz sagt doch alles aus oder nicht?
> 
> "Auf den Wunschzetteln vieler Spieler steht etwa eine konstante, weiche Framerate unter 1080p-Auflösungen - auf aktuellen Konsolen war das bisher noch zu selten der Fall. Mit der PS4 Pro könnte sich das ändern."
> 
> Da wird jetzt schon von 4K Gaming und HDR geredet (lachen verkneifen). Die alte hat nicht mal 1080p ordentlich hinbekommen. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten".



So wie ich das verstehe soll man die Wahl haben. 1080p und 60FPS oder 4k/HDR. Es kommen endlich Grafikeinstellungen zu Konsolen. Vl auch mit AA und Motion Blur und mehr. Ich hasse Motion Blur.

Aber ansonsten lässt mich das kalt. Das hätte die Ps4 ursprünglich sein sollen und jetzt will ich nicht noch mal extra blechen. Vielleicht wenn es für Ps4-Besitzer für den halben Preis gebe würde ich es mir kaufen. Aber so? Bei Scorpio ist es wenigstens ein extremes Upgrade, hier fühlt es sich eher an als würde man das bekommen was man von Anfang an schuldig gewesen ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (9. September 2016)

No, denke die neue Xbox macht um einiges mehr her. Oder Nintendo??


----------



## Odin333 (9. September 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> ...hier fühlt es sich eher an als würde man das bekommen was man von Anfang an schuldig gewesen ist.



Das fühlt sich aber nur so an. Wenn man mal scharf darüber nachdenkt, ist das natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## Svatlas (9. September 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Bei Scorpio ist es wenigstens ein extremes Upgrade, hier fühlt es sich eher an als würde man das bekommen was man von Anfang an schuldig gewesen ist.



Die Scorpio gefällt mir auch. Sony konnte ja keine technischen Teile verbauen, die es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gab. Aber ich weiß was Du meinst


----------



## DerBloP (9. September 2016)

Ich werde mal nächstes Jahr im Herbst schauen wie die Preise so sind. Evtl ja ein Bundle mit 3 Games und 399....
Sony hat halt echt gute Exclusiv Spiele, da kann die Power der One noch so dolle sein...
Uncharted 
Last of Us
Horizon
Days GHone
Evtl noch eine Remastered RDR 1 und dann noch ein RDR2... (Ok ist nicht Exklusiv mein versehen)
usw...
Und wenn die alle gut umgesetzt sind für PS4 Pro, da kann man auch mal ein Auge zudrücken...400 Euro sind ja nicht die Welt, besonders wenn noch 2-3 Games in einem Bundle dabei wären.

Für Leute die VR auf einer Konsole wollen, da würde ich aber eher zur Xbox Scorpio greifen, denn diese wird ja dann entweder mit der VIVE, Rift oder sogar mit beiden laufen, und diese sind auf jedenfall besser als die PSVR.
Und ich glaube auch nicht das PSVR Spiele Exklusiv bleiben, sondern nur Zeitexklusiv , die entwicklung dieser nur für eine Plattform, würde sich wohl kaum für einen Publisher lohnen.

Aber bei mir bleibts halt mit der VIVE aufm PC und evtl noch ne PS4 Pro.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. September 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> No, denke die neue Xbox macht um einiges mehr her. Oder Nintendo??


Die XBox One Slim? Wieso macht die mehr her? Die ist viel schwächer. 
Nintendo wird zu 99 Prozent keine stationäre Konsole machen sondern einen Handheld mit TV Anschluss, also was völlig anderes.


----------



## Orzhov (9. September 2016)

Ohne jetzt zu trollen, aber erinnert nur mich das Design an einen etwas zusammengedrückten Karton?


----------



## Aenimus (9. September 2016)

Für mich persönlich uninteressant, da ich grundsätzlich keine  Konsolen kaufe.


----------



## McCerb (9. September 2016)

von mir aus kann x klops 100 tflops mehr haben.. einmal playstation immer playstation...^^ mhm aenimus wieso schreibst du dann hier wenns so uninteressant ist?^^


----------



## belakor602 (10. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das fühlt sich aber nur so an. Wenn man mal scharf darüber nachdenkt, ist das natürlich Blödsinn.


Natürlich schuldig sind sie uns gar nichts. Ich sag nur was angemessen gewesen wäre, und diese Leistung finde ich wäre angemessen gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nintendo wird zu 99 Prozent keine stationäre Konsole machen sondern einen Handheld mit TV Anschluss, also was völlig anderes.



Wieso bist du dir da eigentlich so sicher? Würde mich mal interessieren, schließlich schreibst du das ja sehr oft. Gab es da Hinweise die ich verpasst habe? (abgesehen von den Controller-Patenten)


----------



## Spiritogre (10. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieso bist du dir da eigentlich so sicher? Würde mich mal interessieren, schließlich schreibst du das ja sehr oft. Gab es da Hinweise die ich verpasst habe? (abgesehen von den Controller-Patenten)


Sämtliche Gerüchte aus verschiedenen Quellen inkl. Entwickler mit Dev Kits, die Patentzeichnungen etc. sprechen nun einmal eine recht eindeutige Sprache. Außerdem hatte ich selbst diese Vorstellung schon, als NX das erste Mal angekündigt wurde. Weil es das EINZIGE ist, was für Nintendo Sinn macht. Warum sollten sie eine Wii U 2 machen? So dumm sind sie nicht.


----------



## Belandriel (12. September 2016)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich uninteressant, da ich grundsätzlich keine  Konsolen kaufe.



Dann machst du echt alles richtig... ich habe mich jetzt seit Ewigkeiten wieder dazu hinreissen lassen, ne Konsole zu kaufen -> PS4. Und zwar wegen Uncharted und The Last of Us. Fazit: echt gute Spiele (alles andere wäre gelogen), aber nichts bahnbrechendes. Genau wie Red Dead Redemption. Abgesehen von den Exklusiv-Titeln haben die Konsolen halt keine Argumente für sich zu bieten. Wenn es einen ULTRAHYPE um ein Konsolenspiel gibt, dann ist das wahrscheinlich einfach ein echt gutes Spiel, aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich glaube, es geht eigentlich schon immer um das Phänomen, dass die meisten eigentlich überhaupt nicht wissen, was es für PC-Spiele gibt... siehe Halo: noch nie nen 3d-Shooter auf Konsole gesehen und schon ist es das GEILSTE Spiel der Welt, weil man nichts anderes zuvor kannte. Es gibt viele Schrott-Games auf dem PC, klar. Aber aufgrund der Masse gibt es einfach viel mehr gute Spiele im Verhältnis zu den Konsolen. Das war mein einziger "Abstecher" zu den "Next-Gen"-Konsolen. Wenn überhaupt, kommt mir nur noch Nintendo ins Haus, weil die wirklich einfach anders sind als die Plattform PC (also eher das, was ich klassisch unter "Konsole" verstehe... und das meine ich nicht negativ, im Gegenteil).


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Natürlich schuldig sind sie uns gar nichts. Ich sag nur was angemessen gewesen wäre, und diese Leistung finde ich wäre angemessen gewesen.


  Es geht nicht darum ob Sony etwas schuldig gewesen wäre oder nicht, es geht ganz einfach darum, dass die Leistung der PS4Pro vor drei Jahren niemand bezahlt hätte. Diese Leistung hätte damals mit Sicherheit das doppelte gekostet.  





Belandriel schrieb:


> Dann machst du echt alles richtig... ich habe mich jetzt seit Ewigkeiten wieder dazu hinreissen lassen, ne Konsole zu kaufen -> PS4. Und zwar wegen Uncharted und The Last of Us. Fazit: echt gute Spiele (alles andere wäre gelogen), aber nichts bahnbrechendes.


 The Last of Us und nichts bahnbrechendes... Dieses Spiel hat gezeigt, wie Storytelling in einem Spiel eigentlich umgesetzt werden sollte...  





Belandriel schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Exklusiv-Titeln haben die Konsolen halt keine Argumente für sich zu bieten.


 Was du nicht sagst... über den Preis lässt sich bekanntlich streiten...  





Belandriel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es geht eigentlich schon immer um das Phänomen, dass die meisten eigentlich überhaupt nicht wissen, was es für PC-Spiele gibt...


 Aha... dann nenne mir mal etwas gleichwertiges zu Uncharted und The Last of Us. Selbst das Vorbild von Uncharted - Tomb Raider wirkt nur wie ein müder Abklatsch der "Kopie".


----------



## HeavyM (12. September 2016)

Tomb  Raiser eine Kopie?? Tomb Raider war mindestens 10 Jahre vor Uncharted. Wer ne ps4 hat braucht keine Pro, wer noch keine hat und eine kaufen will, ist doof wenn er nicht auf die Pro wartet. Aber ich würd mir Ja die XboxOne S holen, ist günstiger im Basismodel und kann UHD Blu-rays spielen. Aber Vorsicht, die kann kein Dolby Athmos und nur entweder Dolby Dogital oder DTS. Ich glaube selbst bei Master HD Tonspuren ist bei der Box schon Ende. Das ist sehr schade, denn jeder Billige 60 Euro Player kann Dolby Athmos.

Und immer dieses Rumgebabbel... Ich würd mir nie ne Konsole kaufen, Pc ist viel besser, wenn ich mit der Nase am Tv sitze sehe ich 3 Pixel mehr.....  
Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Ich hab ne XboxOne und ein PC. Xbox ist für Rennspiele, Fifa und Singleplayerspiele mit Kollegen zusammen im Wohnzimmer. PC für Diablo, Quake Live, andere Egoshooter und Strategiespiele.

Xbox hab ich am Beamer angeschlossen und ist definitiv gemütlicher auf der Couch als der Pc am Schreibtisch. Klar kann man auch Pc mit Pad spielen aber man kann machen was man will, auch wenn Steam Big Picture im Autostart ist, man braucht immer zwischendurch Maus und Tastatur. Also doch wieder aufstehen und zum Schreibtisch um auf OK zu klicken grrrrr. Kabellose Maus und Tastatur bringen mir nichts, da die irgendwann alle sind und ich garantiert wieder keine neuen Batterien im Haus habe. Und ein Pad kann ruhig mal auf dem Wohnzimmertisch liegen, wenn da immer ne Maus und ne Tastatur auf dem Tisch liegen sieht das auch kacke aus.  

Und Forza Motorsport 6 auf Xbox auf 2,50m Bildschirmdiagonal ist schon echt geil. Hrhrhrhrhrhr :ugly


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Tomb  Raiser eine Kopie?? Tomb Raider war mindestens 10 Jahre vor Uncharted.


 Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Tomb Raider eine Kopie ist...


----------



## HeavyM (12. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Tomb Raider eine Kopie ist...



Wollt es nur mal klar stellen  Aber Tomb Raider wirkt auch einfach so ermüdend weil's gefühlt der Dröftste Teil ist. Wie mit jeder Serie hat jedes Spiel seinen Zenit irgendwann erreicht. Und bei Tomb Raiser wars direkt der 1. Teil, weil noch nie da gewesen und einfach der Hammer den ersten Teil mit ner Matrox Mystique mit 3D Beschleuniger zu spielen.


----------



## AC3 (12. September 2016)

wenn die ps4 pro genauso laut ist wie die klassische ps4, dann definitiv ... NO


----------



## Aenimus (12. September 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> wenn die ps4 pro genauso laut ist wie die klassische ps4, dann definitiv ... NO



Ist die PS4 denn so laut?


----------



## belakor602 (12. September 2016)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ist die PS4 denn so laut?



Ja schon ziemlich, ohne Kopfhörer muss man da schon recht laut aufdrehen um das Gedröhne zu übertönen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2016)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Ist die PS4 denn so laut?


nein, meine nicht.


----------



## Nemesis447 (13. September 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Und immer dieses Rumgebabbel... Ich würd mir nie ne Konsole kaufen, Pc ist viel besser, wenn ich mit der Nase am Tv sitze sehe ich 3 Pixel mehr.....
> Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Ich hab ne XboxOne und ein PC. Xbox ist für Rennspiele, Fifa und Singleplayerspiele mit Kollegen zusammen im Wohnzimmer. PC für Diablo, Quake Live, andere Egoshooter und Strategiespiele.
> 
> Xbox hab ich am Beamer angeschlossen und ist definitiv gemütlicher auf der Couch als der Pc am Schreibtisch. Klar kann man auch Pc mit Pad spielen aber man kann machen was man will, auch wenn Steam Big Picture im Autostart ist, man braucht immer zwischendurch Maus und Tastatur. Also doch wieder aufstehen und zum Schreibtisch um auf OK zu klicken grrrrr. Kabellose Maus und Tastatur bringen mir nichts, da die irgendwann alle sind und ich garantiert wieder keine neuen Batterien im Haus habe. Und ein Pad kann ruhig mal auf dem Wohnzimmertisch liegen, wenn da immer ne Maus und ne Tastatur auf dem Tisch liegen sieht das auch kacke aus.



Deine Argumente klingen zwar einleuchtend aber nicht bei jedem lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer Konsole. Ich z.B. hause in einem 1-zimmer-wohnklo, mein Schreibtisch befindet sich ca. 2-3 meter entfernt von meinem Fernseher + Couch, einfach ein entsprechend langes HDMI-Kabel vom PC zum Fernseher gestöpselt, kabelloser 360 controller reingebuchst, game gestartet und los geht's. Ich persönlich zocke auch lieber auf der Couch, selbst shooter (sofern möglich), da ziehe ich die Gemütlichkeit der Genauigkeit vor. Wozu dann aber extra eine Konsole anschaffen wenn es auch so geht? Weil man sich nen doppelklick auf einer desktopverknüpfung sparen will? Na dann lieber 60 FPS + Ultra + FHD. ^^ übrigens was M+KB angeht, ich erinnere an die dreamcast wo man Quake 3 Arena mit M+KB zocken konnte... nebenbei im netz surfen und das alles vor dem Fernseher . Ne ich persönlich sehe einfach keinen Grund für eine Konsole. Mögen die Exklusivtitel noch so gut sein, es reizt mich einfach nicht ein 400 euro gerät für 2-3 gute titel verstauben zu lassen... is übrigends auch immer ein tolles argument: eine konsole ist ja viel billiger als ein zocker-PC. Joa und das sagen dann meistens leute die eine PS4, eine XboxOne, eine Wii sowie für unterwegs noch nen Nintendo 3ds und ne Vita haben... öhm alles klar, kann man sich natürlich keinen vernünftigen PC leisten^^.


----------



## Telarn (13. September 2016)

Völlig überflüssiger Konsolen - Krieg der immer wieder entfacht wird. Egal ob Scorpio oder PS4 pro, ohne den richtigen Fernseher kommt niemand in den vollen Genuss der bestmöglichen Auflösung. Also ist es mir schlicht egal ob die ps4pro leistungsschwächer oder stärker ist als der Konkurrent. Microsoft bekommt aber derzeit multiple Orgasmen auf all ihren Social Media Accounts und führt Sony vor, möchten aber auch keinen Konsolen krieg entfachen. 

Ganz ehrlich Leute? All jene die jetzt Sony oder Microsoft wegen ihrer aufgemotzten Konsole feiern haben den Knall nicht gehört. Da setzen uns die beiden größten Konsolen Hersteller einfach ein neues Modell vor die Nase das die Spiele höchstens hübscher macht (wenn man den Fernseher dafür hat) und nennen es dann Kundenfreundlich. Hier wird einfach nochmal abkassiert für ein und dasselbe Spielerlebniss!

Wir entwickeln uns einfach in den Verbraucherbereich eines Handyherstellers der einfach das Neuste Modell auf den Markt wirft ohne wirklich große Neuerungen zu etablieren. Und das wird nun gefeiert, verglichen und für gut befunden? 

Schade.


----------



## Belandriel (13. September 2016)

Ich weiss, heutzutage neigen die Leute dazu, alles direkt völlig zu übertreiben... aber für mich ist "bahnbrechend" eben auch damit gemeint. Dass Naughty Dog es gut drauf hat, Ihre Stories zu verpacken, würde ich nicht bestreiten. Aber dass die Games davon abgesehen etwas absolut einzigartig neues zu bieten haben? Wo denn? Null... Die nehmen sich halt gute BEREITS BEKANNTE Konzepte und "veredeln" die. Jetzt mal ehrlich, die Geschichten an sich sind doch 08/15... nur gut inszeniert (das einzige, was ich echt RICHTIG geil finde, sind die Faustkämpfe in Uncharted D )

Bahnbrechend war für mich Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Gothic, Baldur's Gate, Half-Life... die Liste könnte man ewig fortsetzen. Eigentlich fängt es noch viel früher an... Bard's Tale, Ultima, etc. Die Konsolen sind für mich halt äquivalent mit hochglanzpoliertem Popcorn-Hollywoodkino à la Michael Bay.


----------



## Martina (13. September 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ja schon ziemlich, ohne Kopfhörer muss man da schon recht laut aufdrehen um das Gedröhne zu übertönen.




Nun das mag bei dir SO sein , bei mir nicht. Ich ahbe das allererste Model was damals ausgeliefert worden ist


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2016)

Telarn schrieb:


> All jene die jetzt Sony oder Microsoft wegen ihrer aufgemotzten Konsole feiern haben den Knall nicht gehört.



von feierei hab ich wenig mitbekommen.
die ankündigung wurde zur kenntnis genommen, viel mehr nicht. 
nach dem motto: ganz nett, aber irgendwie überflüssig.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. September 2016)

Na gut, hier noch der 42. Kommentar: Die Pro ist für mich kein Thema. Sieht aus wie ein Big Mac oder das XXXL-Gegenstück von Burger King. Einfach eine Etage drauf, Mann, wie kreativ.

Ich hab keine 4K-Glotze, VR interessiert mich zwar, werde ich aber wohl für die PlayStation nicht kaufen, weil ich es nicht regelmäßig nutzen würde. Für ein paar Runden "Driveclub" oder "GT Sport" ist mir der Spaß dann doch zu teuer.

Also bleibe ich meiner Fat lady, wenn man sie jetzt so nennen darf, treu.

Wer noch keine PS4 hat und eine Neuanschaffung plant, der bekommt hier, glaube ich, für 399 Euro ein faires Angebot.

Wobei ich immer noch gespannt bin, wie laut die Pro sein wird. Hoffentlich gibt's da keine bösen Überraschungen.


----------



## Martina (13. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Na gut, hier noch der 42. Kommentar: Die Pro ist für mich kein Thema. Sieht aus wie ein Big Mac oder das XXXL-Gegenstück von Burger King. Einfach eine Etage drauf, Mann, wie kreativ.
> 
> .



Sie mag dir nicht gefallen aber andere. Mit gefällt sie besser wie die normale und SLIM ist auch nicht mein Fall.
Von daher, ein Big M oder Whop ist schon genau richtig


----------



## belakor602 (13. September 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Nun das mag bei dir SO sein , bei mir nicht. Ich ahbe das allererste Model was damals ausgeliefert worden ist



Ich glaube Modellunterschiede sind weit weniger warscheinlich als einfach niedrigerere Anforderungen deinerseits. Ich kann jedenfalls nachts nicht spielen ohne Mitbewohner zu stören oder die Lüfter/Festplatte/Laufwerk rauszuhören.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Modellunterschiede sind weit weniger warscheinlich als einfach niedrigerere Anforderungen deinerseits.



mit anderen worten; du hälst uns für taub.


----------



## Martina (13. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit anderen worten; du hälst uns für taub.



Das könnte möglich sein. meine ist jedenfalls leise


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, meine nicht.



Dann gibt es da wohl wirklich verschiedene Chargen mit verschiedenen Lüftern. Ich müßte eins der ersten Geräte haben, die Deutschland erreicht haben. Wider Erwarten hatte Saturn die Dinger sehr früh auf Lager. Saturn hat offenbar einen guten Einkauf.

Und meine Playse IST laut. Wenn ich sie nur für Video nutze, höre ich das Gerät deutlich, wenn ich den Fernseher leise einstelle. Mein neuer Fernseher macht überhaupt keine Lüftergeräusche mehr, da stört die Playse. Und wenn ich ein Spiel einlege, dann legt sie zwei Eskalationsstufen zu. Meine Fat lady steht frei, hat genug Luft, ich halte sie von außen sauber -- ich weiß nicht, was ich da falsch mache ... Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich meine, am Anfang war es nicht so schlimm. Vielleicht sollte ich den Kasten mal öffnen und reinigen. Möglicherweise bringt das was. Garantie ist ja nun eh futsch.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann gibt es da wohl wirklich verschiedene Chargen mit verschiedenen Lüftern. Ich müßte eins der ersten Geräte haben, die Deutschland erreicht haben. Wider Erwarten hatte Saturn die Dinger sehr früh auf Lager. Saturn hat offenbar einen guten Einkauf.
> 
> Und meine Playse IST laut. Wenn ich sie nur für Video nutze, höre ich das Gerät deutlich, wenn ich den Fernseher leise einstelle. Mein neuer Fernseher macht überhaupt keine Lüftergeräusche mehr, da stört die Playse. Und wenn ich ein Spiel einlege, dann legt sie zwei Eskalationsstufen zu. Meine Fat lady steht frei, hat genug Luft, ich halte sie von außen sauber -- ich weiß nicht, was ich da falsch mache ... Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich meine, am Anfang war es nicht so schlimm. Vielleicht sollte ich den Kasten mal öffnen und reinigen. Möglicherweise bringt das was. Garantie ist ja nun eh futsch.



Ich hatte das neueste Modell da [CUH-1216B] und zwar nicht nur eins. Sie waren abartig laut, obwohl freistehend und sehr nah am geöffnetem Fenster. Ich hatte hier mal ein Video von der Lautstärke hochgeladen. Wenn nicht gerade ein hochfrequenter Ton zu hören war, drehten der Lüfter auf, als wolle die Konsole abheben. Die ersten 20 Minuten war es meist ok, dann ging der Zauber los und hörte nicht mehr auf. Getestet bei Bloodborne und Uncharted 4.

Ich glaube,  die Unterschiede liegen in der Wahrnehmung, Sitzabstand, subjektives Lärmempfinden und der Lautstärke des TVs bzw. Kopfhörernutzung. Ein Freund sagte immer, sie wäre total leise.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2016)

Ich habe eine weiße PS4 (Destiny Bundle).
Das Ding ist unüberhörbar laut. Allein schon im Dashboard springt der Lüfter an.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Lüfter in den Konsolen. Daher sind manche kaum zu hören, andere wollen eher abheben


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich glaube,  die Unterschiede liegen in der Wahrnehmung, Sitzabstand, subjektives Lärmempfinden und der Lautstärke des TVs bzw. Kopfhörernutzung.



ich bitte doch darum, dass man auch mir einfach glaubt, dass meine ps4 (zumindest noch) tatsächlich flüsterleise ist.
ich sitze weder weit entfernt noch hab ich den tv extrem laut. 
ich stell euch doch auch nicht als überempfindlich und / oder lügner hin.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bitte doch darum, dass man auch mir einfach glaubt, dass meine ps4 (zumindest noch) tatsächlich flüsterleise ist.
> ich sitze weder weit entfernt noch hab ich den tv extrem laut.
> ich stell euch doch auch nicht als überempfindlich und / oder lügner hin.



Ich glaube Dir ja. Vielleicht hast Du ja eins der leisen Geräte erwischt. Würde ich den Fernseher spätabends so laut stellen, daß er die PlayStation übertönt, bekäme ich es mit meinen Nachbarn zu tun. Also muß ich damit leben, daß eine Frau sich drei Zimmer weiter die Haare fönt. 

EDIT: Guck doch mal: Steht vielleicht die Chargennummer irgendwo drauf?


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=266&v=adHm00MS5_I

wow, das ding ist doch kaputt? 
so hört sich meine ps4 (ebenfalls cuh 1004a) mal definitiv nicht an.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=266&v=adHm00MS5_I
> 
> wow, das ding ist doch kaputt?
> so hört sich meine ps4 (ebenfalls cuh 1004a) mal definitiv nicht an.



Ich glaub Dir ja, dass Du ne leise hast, aber meine neuen Modelle, die ich hier hatte, waren alle so wie in dem Video. Ich schau gleich mal bei Onedrive, ob ichs noch gespeichert habe.
Edit, da ist es: https://1drv.ms/v/s!AsXc3zWITNvbgawF_UCKTYQf0ajTDw

Ohne Witz, mein Mielestaubsauger ist auf kleiner Stufe leiser.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, das ding ist doch kaputt?
> so hört sich meine ps4 (ebenfalls cuh 1004a) mal definitiv nicht an.



Dann hast Du vielleicht eine "gute" Montagsmaschine, vom Vorarbeiter noch manuell zusammengelötet. Mach das Ding doch mal auf und laß uns wissen, was das für ein Lüfter ist, damit wir den auch bestellen können. 

EDIT: Vllt. ist auch einfach nur Dein Temperaturfühler im Allerwertesten. Wird die Playse denn sehr heiß bei "Uncharted" oder so?


----------



## shivas77 (14. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann hast Du vielleicht eine "gute" Montagsmaschine, vom Vorarbeiter noch manuell zusammengelötet. Mach das Ding doch mal auf und laß uns wissen, was das für ein Lüfter ist, damit wir den auch bestellen können.
> 
> EDIT: Vllt. ist auch einfach nur Dein Temperaturfühler im Allerwertesten. Wird die Playse denn sehr heiß bei "Uncharted" oder so?



Meiner ist genauso laut. Die vom Kumpel auch. Ich kann nicht verstehen das es so heftige Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (15. September 2016)

Dann müsste die Slim ja eine echte Alternative sein - stromsparender und leiser. Bei der Pro würde ich das nicht erwarten.


----------



## belakor602 (16. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bitte doch darum, dass man auch mir einfach glaubt, dass meine ps4 (zumindest noch) tatsächlich flüsterleise ist.
> ich sitze weder weit entfernt noch hab ich den tv extrem laut.
> ich stell euch doch auch nicht als überempfindlich und / oder lügner hin.



Neee, du bist taub


----------



## Scholdarr (16. September 2016)

Ach, da lobe ich mir doch meinen Silent-PC...


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. September 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Slim ja eine echte Alternative sein - stromsparender und leiser. Bei der Pro würde ich das nicht erwarten.



Mit dem Gedanken habe ich tatsächlich schon gespielt. Aber die Slim wird mit 299 Euronen zu Buche schlagen, die Pro mit 399. Da hätte ich ja dann vielleicht doch lieber die Pro. Ich warte mal die Testberichte ab und hoffe, daß die Tester die Lautstärke der Pro gründlich unter die Lupe nehmen, denn das ist, leider, ein wichtiges Thema.

EDIT: Hab eine Seite gefunden, auf der erklärt wird, wie man die PS4 auseinanderbaut, reinigt und Warmeleitpaste nachlegt. Donnerwetter, das ist leider komplizierter, als ich dachte. Vielleicht mache ich mir den Spaß mal, vielleicht findet sich ja auch eine Klitsche in meiner Stadt, die meine PS4 mal für n Fuffi etwas wartet.


----------

